# flush mount rod holders.



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Working on some flush mount rod holder's, they are 20.00 a piece and come at whatever angle you need. Straight up, 15,30 degrees, or if you need different just let me know.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Replacing all the plastic with metal


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice Job...looks way better


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Onsite welding this weekend if anyone needs welding


----------

